# 2010 UFHORA H.O. National Championship in Breezewood, PA



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

2010 National Championship Races
Breezewood Fire Hall
150 Municipal Rd. Breezewood, PA 15533

June 24-27, 2010

Five Great Tracks for plenty of practice time!

Thursday 06/24/10
7:00AM - Open Setup
10:00AM - Open Practice
7:00PM - Oval Support Race Super Stock/Nascar Bodies
10:00PM - Close

Friday 06/25/10
9:00AM - Open 
Registration & Practice
3:00PM - Brass Car support Race
6:30PM - Membership Meeting (all tracks off)
8:00PM - Super Stock Tech & Qualifying
9:00PM - Modified Tech & Qualifying
9:30PM - Unlimited Tech & Qualifying
11:00PM - Close

Saturday 06/26/10
8:00AM - Open
8:30AM - Drivers Meeting 
10:00AM - Super Stock Race
12:30PM - Modified Race
2:00PM - Unlimited Race
6:00PM - T-Jet Tech & Qualifying
8:00PM - Restricted Open Tech & Qualifying
11:00PM - Close

Sunday 06/27/10
8:00AM - Open
8:30AM - T-Jet Race
9:30AM - Restricted Open Race
11:00AM - AM Modified Tech and Race
Awards Ceremony & Raffle to follow racing

Super Stock Track









Modified/Amature Modified









Restricted Open

















Unlimited









T-Jet









Over $1500.00 in cash and prizes 
Participant plaques to all entries
PLAQUES FOR 1ST THROUGH 4TH
Awards to all winners of support races
Driver Introductions & Award Ceremony by Homer

Entry Fees:
Amateur Modified $10.00/$15.00 non member
Super Stock $15.00/$20.00 non member
Modified $20.00/$25.00 non member
Restricted Open $25.00/$30.00 non member
Unlimited $25.00/$30.00 non member
Thunder-Jet $15.00/$20.00 non member
Support Races $10.00/$10.00 non member

Motels:
Best Western 814-735-4352 
Howard Johnson 814-735-2200
Gateway Travel Lodge 814-735-4341
Holiday Inn Express 814-735-7666
Quality Inn 814-735-4311
Ramada Inn 814-735-4005

Other Motels:
Breezewood Motel
Hi-Way Motel
Panorama Motel
Ritchey's Redwood Motel
Stonewall Jackson's Motel
Village Motel
Wildwood Motel
Wiltshire Motel

Directions:
From I-76 & I-70west take Exit 161. At end of exit go onto US Rt. 30 west. Go 1/2 mile, through 3 stop lights. Make a right onto Municipal Rd, the fire hall is on your right.
From I-70east take exit 147. Make a left on US Rt. 30 west, make your first right onto Municipal Rd, the fire hall is on your right.

Restaurants in Breezewood:
McDonalds
Taco Bell
Hardees
Kentucky Fried Chicken
Wendys
Bob Evans
Perkins
Dennys
Gateway
Dairy Queen
Subway
Prime Rib Restaurant

Race Flyer can be downloade here.
2010 UFHORA Nationals Flyer


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

It's just next week.


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Results have been posted to the UFHORA site.
http://www.ufhora.com/nationals2010.htm


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Congratulations Robbie on your two National titles. Very impressive!


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks Too,

Hopefully you can make it down next year.. As it stands now, it will be in Breezewood again on Father's day weekend. 

-Robbie


----------

